# Swabs in pregnancy



## Yogi (Sep 13, 2005)

Hiya

Just wanted to ask.  I’ve had a bit of stretchy CM so on Thursday my midwife will do swabs to check for infection.  I don’t think I have an infection as its not itchy or anything like that.

Just wondered though, I thought when they did swabs they normally but one of them spectulums in and prise your cervix open.  How do they do swabs when you are pregnant as obviously they can’t prise your cervix open like that.

What sort of infection will they be checking for?

Thanks

Y x


----------



## jan27 (Aug 19, 2005)

Sounds fairly normal cm for pregnancy, it can vary alot and should not be a problem unless offensive or itchy.  There is no need to use speculum for basic swabs as we do not need to visulaise the cervix for this, there is no reason why you could not nip to the loo and do it yourself, it is really easy.

Jan


----------



## Yogi (Sep 13, 2005)

Thanks Jan thats great.  

Wondering whether I should bother having the swabs done at all as it was just a bit of stretchy cm and maybe a little snot like (tmi sorry).  Definetly not itchy or anything.

Hmm not sure about doing it myself - yak 

Thanks again

Y x


----------



## jan27 (Aug 19, 2005)

Hi its just like a cotton bud on a long stick!  Stick it in a bit and give a wiggle!! Done!


----------



## Yogi (Sep 13, 2005)

Hmm still sounds horrid to do yourself.

Do you think I'd be best just to have the swabs done anyway to be sure.

Thanks Jan

Yx


----------



## jan27 (Aug 19, 2005)

would not do any harm...


----------

